# Köszi a levelet



## fogaszat

please if someone can translate this: 

*Köszi a levelet, látod mindjárt az ido is szebb lett!
Attól hogy szarajevóba mentem még nem vagyok muszlim, és nincs szándékomban kitérni a hitembol sem.
Igen van kedvesem csak sajnos távol 
A tiéd hol van?
*
*Meghato es hosszu leveledre en csak ehhez tartom magam: LACONICA BREVITAS!!! Az en kedvesem pedig: FARAWAY,SO CLOSE!!!*


many thanks


----------



## Zsuzsu

Hi fogaszat,

Something like this:

*Thanks for your letter, you see, even the weather has cleared out!*
*The fact that I have gone/went to Sarayevo does not mean that I am a Muslim, and I am not going to convert either.*
*Yes, I have a girl/boyfriend, but unfortunately s/he is far away.*
*Where is yours?*

*Reading your long and touching letter I only stick to this: LACONICA BREVITAS!!! And my girl/boyfriend: FARAWAY,SO CLOSE!!!*

It is not clear whether the writer of this letter just visited the place some time in the past or is still in Sarayevo. What confuses me that - although I think the latter is more probable - s/he wrote "mentem" (past tense of "go") and not "jöttem" (past tense of "come") but if s/he is still there, it should be "jöttem". Because in Hungarian we do not have different structures to express the English ideas of simple past and present perfect, I can't tell you for sure which one the writer intended but you will possibly know (nb. many people confuse "go" and "come", even in their native languages...).
I am not sure about girl/boyfriend either (because "kedves" is a gender-neutral word in Hungarian), but if you know your interlocutor (penfriend), that won't cause a problem for you, I guess.

Hope that helps!


----------



## fogaszat

It helps.
MANY MANY THANKS. You are a wonderful person Zsuzsu.


----------



## fogaszat

Zsuzsu
I hope it didn't make you to much trouble and your time to translate all that but as a result of all your effort you made me very happy person and I am thankful for that. May I from time to time post a few sentences for translation in the future?... but please let me know ahead if it is going to be to much for you and i will not do it. Again many thanks for all you did here for me.


----------

